
Take the Entrepreneurship Test - jmorin007
http://blog.guykawasaki.com/2008/01/take-the-entrep.html
======
mixmax
So according to the test I should be a better entrepreneur if i knew what
percentage of U.S. households owned a business in 1983 and 2004, respectively?

Erhhm, I don't think so...

~~~
dcurtis
I was actually kind of surprised by the answer that question, though.

------
kevTheDev
really not so sure about this test. If I don't get 80% of the answers then I
don't know enough about entrepreneurship and should by the book? No thanks.

Especially now i "know all the answers"

~~~
davidw
A lot of the questions seem more relevant to the economy and policies, rather
than things individuals need to know.

~~~
kevTheDev
exactly what I was thinking. Doesn't really encourage the "take the plunge"
and then figure it out attitude that I think a lot of entrepreneurs have.

------
edw519
What percentage of people believe in the validity of a test where most
questions start, "What percentage..."?

a. 0 percent

b. 0 percent

c. 0 percent

d. 0 percent

